# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Wratten niet weg met plakband - Consumed

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum



----------


## petronella

ik heb last van wratten die erg schrijnen 
wat moet ik doen

----------

